# Kryptonyte...



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

I thought that i would leave a thread and let you guys know what happened this weekend..
I guess i have told you all that i was going to start my manx breeding thing.. Well something horrible happend. I was getting ready for my sons bday party today, and a friend ran in and told me that Krypto was dead, i was like what the hell are ya talking about?? She told me that she just ran into my neighbour and that she said that a man threw his body in the garbage.. So i have no proof, but she said that she knows that it was Krypto, he had a half tail and was black. He hasnt been home for about 5 days now, and i was thinking that it was odd that i havent seen him, he goes out for a couple hours at a time.. What i find id wierd, is that she said that it looked like his head had been crushed.. Krypto was 5 years old and stayed away from cars.. We have lived by busy streets for along time, and never did he go near the road!! But we move in a complex on a side street and hes dead a year later??
I have been so stressed out about it.. I feel like a best buddy has been stolen from me!! I love that cat so much and he has been there with me through everything... He grew up with Harley and they were best of buds.. I am so hoping that it wasnt him, but something is telling me that it was..Im going to miss that cat so much!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I know how you feel there is never any closure when you don't have a body. My kittie Bagota never came home the summer I was 12 I still wonder what happened to him and that was 27 yrs ago. I hope with all my heart that by some miracle he comes home.


----------



## Bullygirl807 (Jan 24, 2006)

I know exactly how you feel, Princess was hit by a car Friday morning and she is no longer with us. It's heart wrenching !!!










This is Princess.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Awwwwww Im sorry about your loses!! 
I found out alittle more and my neighbour in front of the house is the one that threw him out. And yea, it was him, he had his coller on and she said that he had half a tail.. So i know that it was him. She said that she had to throw him out cuz the kids were poking at him and that some kids were freaking out about it..DUH!!
But she also told me that it looked like he had been shot in the head...She said that there was a hole the size of a loonie in his head.. I wouldnt doubt it!! There are so many kids with guns around here.. I have seen them.. I hate this complex!! I think i wanna burn it down!! So much crap goes on here and i hate it!! If my cat was shot, whats going to stop whoever from shooting bigger things??? It BS thats what it is!! Im going to miss him like mad and i hope that he is in a better place!!:angel:  On the bright side, his daughter is prego, and i hope that there will be one that is like him, she said that i could have one!!! That made me feel about %10 outta %100.. If i had a black one, i would name it Kyptonyte the 3rd!!! Here is his daughter..... The gray one is his grandson, and the white one at the end is his granddaughter, my girl shiver!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Those are some very pretty kitties!!! I love them all!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I am very sorry to hear about Kryptonyte and Princess. My heart goes out to you both.


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

Aww .. *offers hugs all around*SO sorry to hear about both of your losses!


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks guys!!! :cheers: 
Its sad that i had to lose my buddy, I will MISS HIM LIKE CRAZY!!!! But honestly....... It might sound bad in a way, But im glad that it wasnt my dog... Bullygirl807--- Im REALLY sorry about your lose!!! Dogs are mans best friend right?? So loosing a dog would be the worse thing i think!!


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Sorry to here of whats happened Those damn kids make me mad  

There are teenagers around here like that, I'd like to hang them by their toenails and whoop'em!:stick:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Do you ever really worry about people's souls?? How sick do you have to be inside to hurt an innocent animal and not feel remorse? Can people be taught humanity, or, is it something your either born with or without?


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

I hear ya all, i never thought that if my cats died i would feel as bad as i do... I thought, meh, they are just cats... But no, im taking it kinda hard... He was a great cat, and never did nothing to no one!!!! 
But people are sick and twisted and i dont get it.... Maybe their mothers sniffed airplane glue......:hammer:


----------

